
Agtech - superkitty
How is the agtech innovation going on around the US and globe?I noticed there are bunch of startups doing great work and making the planet great by removing the carbon from the soil. How do they apply the ML&#x2F;DS technique? What sort of the challenging problem their engineering team is solving or intend to solve? Reference: www.indigoag.com
======
gus_massa
Take a look at the comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20910845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20910845)
(36 points, 52 days ago, 19 comments), the comments may be relevant.

> _making the planet great by removing the carbon from the soil._

This is a typo or a very bad idea? It's better to add carbon to the soil so it
is not in the air.

~~~
superkitty
thanks for the url, I meant to say Co2 may be.

